# Mystery Weed!!



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

Good evening. I live in the north east, RI specifically and have what I believe is an invading weed that I deal with every summer but don't know what it is and it's driving me crazy. Any input would be awesome!!


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh yes, I have (had) that too. Just renovated my entire front because of it.

It's either Poa Triv (my vote), creeping bent, or nimblewill. Always hard for me to tell; they are all kind of close to each other in appearance. Either way, doesn't really matter as they're all treated the same way - get your Tenacity or Glyph ready. That's all that will take care of it. If you go with Tenacity, expect to do multiple apps and be ready to rake, rake, and rake.


----------



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have tenacity (mesotrione) and will start applying now that we are going to be reaching favorable conditions entering fall. Thank you for the input.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Google lens identified it as scutchgrass or bentgrass.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

It's not Triv-Triv doesn't get woody stalks like that. Stalk looks thick for Nimblewill. I'd guess Bermuda, but can that even grow up there? Might be bentgrass-I haven't had any of that to identify it by experience.

See if Tenacity at standard rate. (.5 tsp / gal) lights it up. Should take about 10 days with normal rainfall. Apply 3x, every 2 weeks. You're a bit late though since if it is a warm season grass (which it looks like) it will go to sleep soon up there. May need to wait until next year and start to hit it early July. If it is bentgrass I think that's easier with Tenacity than Bermuda/nimblewill.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a couple of patches of this stuff too that I've been unable to identify. Its not Nimblewill. I have that too and this is distinctly different. Its not bentgrass. That has courser blades. And its not poa triv. I have that coming out of my ears and this stuff is different.

Anyway, whatever it is, I just nuked some with Tenacity about 2 weeks ago and its just now beginning to turn white so maybe there's hope of killing it. Of course, I've been nuking it for going on 3 years now. I've reduced its size but its still there.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i actually would have said its nimblewill, but i cant confirm that with a very high level of confidence. But if its thriving in full day sun during August (not sure if yours is in full sun), we can probably eliminate bentgrass and triv. that leaves nimblewill and bermuda as remaining options. seed head different, and bermuda has rhizomes whereas nimblewill does not. see discussion here: https://extension.psu.edu/nimblewill-muhlenbergia-schreberi

"Nimblewill can be confused with either creeping bentgrass or bermudagrass. Some quick ways to tell them apart: Bentgrass is a cool season grower, so it maintains green color into fall past frost. Bermudagrass has stolons and rhizomes that are flatter and much thicker; and seedheads with 3-7 finger-like spikes arranged like a pinwheel."


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Regardless of exactly what it is, repeat doses of Tenacity or pylex is likely to help control. I still think spray tenacity and see if it lights up in 10-14 days.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Probably Bentgrass due to your location. Looks like some I'm treating currently (using Tenacity).

Nimblewill is usually a little coarser, and starts to go dormant around now in our area. It has to be treated starting earlier in the Summer (e.g. late July or early August). I eradicated some last year using Tenacity.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a bunch of this too so I sent a few pics to the master gardener at my extension office. I'll report back on what they say. Considering the likely options, I do agree with @stevehollx in that tenacity is probably the right treatment . Here is what I have:


----------



## NickGolf7 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> I have a bunch of this too so I sent a few pics to the master gardener at my extension office. I'll report back on what they say. Considering the likely options, I do agree with @stevehollx in that tenacity is probably the right treatment . Here is what I have:


I know it's been a while but do you have any update to provide on this??


----------



## gudmyns (Oct 13, 2021)

I have had these too. Still not able to identify. My only option now is to renovate the whole area.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It almost looks like Heller's Rosettegrass without the unopened florets.


----------

